# Keith Emerson Dies



## Guest (Mar 11, 2016)

This has hit the news so recently that I don't know if it's a hoax or not but it seems to be true. Wow. This guy was one of my biggest heroes. I always thought I'd meet him one day and tell him.

http://www.teamrock.com/news/2016-03-11/keith-emerson-dead-at-71


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Wow, this is a big one for me. I took Keith for my Catholic confirmation name I was so impressed by him. RIP.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2016)

I had to wipe away some tears when I read the obit when the ELP FB page announced it just a minute before so I couldn't confirm it but it now appears to be true. He was such a huge hero to me since I was 13. ELP really made me sit down and listen to classical music and to composers I had not heard previously. Keith also got me intensely interested in synths. I had not really heard them much although I knew about them but Keith really showed me what could be done with them and, because of that, I developed a great interest in electronic and avant-garde music. I also became a huge fan of the Nice even though he was out of the band by the time I started listening to them. He taught me so much about music, I can't even imagine where I'd be without him. I can truly say I love the man. Yeah, this one was a particularly hard pill to swallow in an already horrible year for rock stars.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2016)

I listened to this back when it first came out and about 2 years later, i heard some Bach organ pieces and I realized where I'd heard it before. It was a few more years before I realized he borrowed the opening piano bit from the Well-Tempered Clavier.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

not confirmed. may have been a suicide very sad


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2016)

According to TMZ (for whatever that's worth), he shot himself in the head likely due to a degenerative nerve condition in his right hand that was increasingly destroying his ability to play and, as a result, was very depressed.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

ldiat said:


> not confirmed. may have been a suicide very sad


from my twitter:

Legendary rock keyboardist Keith Emerson's death is being investigated as a suicide ... TMZ has learned.
Law enforcement sources tell us Emerson had a single gunshot wound to the head when his girlfriend found him in their home in Santa Monica.
The Emerson, Lake & Palmer co-founder had recently been suffering from a serious medical problem -- a degenerative nerve issue in his right hand ... according to our sources. We're told he could only play the keyboard with 8 fingers at this point and knew it was only going to get worse. 
As a result, he was struggling with depression.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2016)

Very sad news.

ELP together with VDGG and KC were what got me into music. I was a Lucky Man and saw them on the Brain Salad Surgery tour. Great gig, great band in their pomp, great music.



RIP.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2016)

“I’d wanted to create a three-piece band with the biggest sound possible, a kind of three-man electric orchestra. We had an ambitious repertoire of rocked-up classics based on Bach, Bartok, Janacek, Mussorgsky and Ginastera intercut with blues, boogie, rock’n’roll, and we’d experiment, extemporise, anywhere in between."

(Guardian interview, 2002)


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2016)

Prog rock formed as a European thing--using European roots to make rock instead black American blues and boogie-woogie. ELP probably took that to its heights although Gentle Giant certainly came up with a very interesting take. And King Crimson too. Those were my favorite bands in the 70s--ELP, KC and GG. Definitely. I've seen all three bands live too.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

He should have just gone on composing. That's the problem as I saw was happening to him, since I followed his career since the mid 1970s....focusing on playing should be secondary when you can write original music like he did. Phillip Glass uses a computer and an intern, as you can see in a documentary on him.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

regenmusic said:


> He should have just gone on composing. That's the problem as I saw was happening to him, since I followed his career since the mid 1970s....focusing on playing should be secondary when you can write original music like he did. Phillip Glass uses a computer and an intern, as you can see in a documentary on him.


Maybe performance was important to him. Anyway RIP.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Big fan of his work with The Nice, very sad RIP.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Tragic ending for such a brilliant performer and musician. The first ELP album is one best sounding records of the past 50 years. I never tire of listening to it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2016)

Yeah, when you can play like Keith, that's a tough talent to lose.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2016)

I played all of "Welcome Back My Friends" today. (I was lucky enough to attend one of the concerts on that tour.) Hard not to tear up at times. It's horrible to think that such a talented person was driven to such a desperate end. My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

one of there first


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Emerson and Lake recruited Carl Palmer from Atomic Rooster and formed Emerson Lake and Palmer
who remembers this album!!!!


----------



## Jeffrey Smith (Jan 2, 2016)

I was an usher at an ELP concert during my college days, and got to see him warming up beforehand.

He was playing Liszt. Playing it very well indeed.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I do remember Atomic Rooster (had one of their albums in fact), but did not know the ELP connection. It was ELP that got me into Pictures at an Exhibition, and so were one of the stepping stones into classical music for me.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Very sad indeed. Been listen to ELP for so long and they are one hell of prog band.

We are in the era where great musicians of the '60-70s slowly disappeared!


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I guess fans can promote this page:

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/keith-emerson-doc-pictures-of-an-exhibitionist#/


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

This loss hits me hard as well. Emerson was one of my top musical heroes as a young person. The second side of Brain Salad Surgery is etched into my consciousness from repeated listening. RIP Keith, you will be missed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2016)

Here's an interview from last year. Parts are very amusing, while others are horribly ironic...

http://www.innerviews.org/inner/emerson.html


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2016)

To give some lineage to ELP, Emerson was a member of Spooky Tooth and the Nice started off as a backing band for a blues singer named P.P. Arnold. Lake had been in a band with Uriah Heep's Ken Hensley called the Gods and then moved onto King Crimson. He was only a member on the first album. He sang on the second album because Fripp asked him to but he had already joined ELP at the time. Carl Palmer played with various acts that you can find on CDs of old British invasion type stuff. He landed a gig with Arthur Brown when his entourage toured America. Brown's regular drummer, Drachen Theaker, had a fear of flying and refused to fly to America so Palmer got the nod. This was about '68. Palmer and Brown's keyboardist, Vince Crane, decided to form their own band and that was Atomic Rooster. 

Emerson had tried to form a band with Randy Bachman but Bachman got sick and was hospitalized for some time and he told Emerson to go on without him. The Nice played the Fillmore on the same bill and KC and that was where Emerson and Lake met supposedly. They decided to form a band and somehow met up with Jimi Hendrix and he expressed an interest. He wanted Mitch Mitchell but Lake had some kind of issue with him. How they got Carl Palmer, I'm not sure. But Palmer agreed to do it. Hendrix died and so they became ELP.

There were rumors that the band was to be called HELP and that they recorded four tracks with Hendrix on guitar but Greg Lake has said this is not true. They had merely planned to do something together and did not yet have a name when Hendrix died. I don't even think Palmer was even in the picture at that time. I'm not sure what Jimi's motives were either. He was very close to Miles Davis at the time and Miles was getting ready to invent fusion and he wanted Jimi to find good rock musicians who could do jazz and it's my guess that Hendrix may have been trying to assemble a fusion band to back Miles. Can you imagine that? Jimi, Keith, Lake and Palmer backing Miles? Imagine what a show that would have been!

By the way, Keith and Mitch did work together on one of Keith's solo projects. He insisted in an interview in PROG magazine that he never had a problem with Mitch but that Lake did but he was not clear on what it was. He said he would have been perfectly happy playing with Jimi, Mitch and Lake as a band (HELM?). I would have liked to have seen that too.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Victor Redseal said:


> To give some lineage to ELP, *Emerson was a member of Spooky Tooth *


Are you sure?? .


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Emerson and Lake must have been very persuasive - I gather Carl Palmer was perfectly happy with Atomic Rooster at the time but I guess the chance to realise Emerson's 'classical power trio' vision was too tough to resist. I remember seeing some footage of ELP at the Isle of Wight festival in 1970 playing (I think) 'The Barbarian' - this was when Emerson had 'only' three keyboards and they sounded quite raucous back then.

Emerson's death is a sad loss - it's quite upsetting to imagine the amount of anguish that must have been going through his mind. RIP


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

Dr Johnson said:


> Are you sure?? .


Yeah, I question that too. I followed Spooky Tooth from their inception until _The Last Puff_, and don't remember ever hearing about Keith Emerson ever being associated with them.

At any rate, RIP. Surely one of the best of Progressive Rock's keyboard players.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2016)

He was in Spooky Tooth when they were called the VIPs but it's basically the same band sans Gary Wright, of course, who was Keith's replacement. Spooky Tooth's website also lists Keith as an early member:


----------



## George O (Sep 29, 2014)

I saw ELP in concert as a pre-teen. It was the first time that I had ever smelled marijuana (from somewhere in the audience).


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

*


George O said:



I saw ELP in concert as a pre-teen. It was the first time that I had ever smelled marijuana (from somewhere in the audience).

Click to expand...

*. . . but you didn't 'inhale'. . . . . . . . . . . or 'exhale' . . . . . . or whatever it was that horny hick said.

_;D_


----------



## George O (Sep 29, 2014)

Sure didn't!

RIP Keith Emerson.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

George O said:


> I saw ELP in concert as a pre-teen. It was the first time that I had ever smelled marijuana (from somewhere in the audience).


Sure glad they don't smoke that stuff at classical concerts.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

*


George O said:



Sure didn't!

RIP Keith Emerson.

Click to expand...

*Right on.

Though I've grown up with drugs being everywhere having grown up in Southern California beach culture, I've never taken them, believe it or not.

People need drugs to come up to 'my level'. . .

- My respects to Keith Emerson all the same.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Florestan said:


> Sure glad they don't smoke that stuff at classical concerts.


I just spat tea over my lap top!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2016)

Letter from Lee Jackson:










Didn't think it would post this small. I'll try and transcribe it later.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

elgars ghost said:


> Emerson and Lake must have been very persuasive - I gather Carl Palmer was perfectly happy with Atomic Rooster at the time but I guess the chance to realise Emerson's 'classical power trio' vision was too tough to resist.


Palmer was actually tricked into believing he was being asked to join King Crimson. When he showed up for the meeting he found himself in the presence of Emerson & Lake instead of Robert Fripp.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Lee Jackson Letter Enlarged


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Here is a great tribute by the great pianist and composer, multi Grammy winning, Billy Childs. 

Here is a guy that has performed with the likes of: Freddy Hubbard, Chic Chorea, Wayne Shorter, Wynton Marsalis and others. Whose orchestral and chamber commission credits include Esa-Pekka Salonen and the Los Angeles Philharmonic, the Detroit Symphony Orchestra under the baton of Leonard Slatkin, The Los Angeles Master Chorale, The Kronos Quartet, The Lincoln Center Jazz Orchestra, The American Brass Quintet, The Ying Quartet, and The Dorian Wind Quintet.

And he's not embarrassed to admit (not that he should be) that he is a huge Emerson fanboy, and is one of his major influences.


"Thoughts on Keith Emerson:

I’ve been interviewed a lot during my career and one of the interview questions is invariably, “Who are your influences?” I give the expected answers (Herbie Hancock, Chick Corea, McCoy Tyner, et al) and some not-so-expected ones (Laura Nyro, Stephen Sondheim, Paul Hindemith). The reaction from the interviewer is usually a reverent, “Ahhh…” But I find it curious (if not annoying) that the reaction, when I mention Keith Emerson is, more often than not, met with a grin - kind of a smirk that seems to say, “You mean the same guy that stabs his Hammond organ? The guy that plays on a rotating piano and dresses up like an armadillo? That Spinal Tap, big-hair, 70’s ****? That’s not serious music. I’m glad you ‘graduated’ to what I perceive as grown-up music.”

Keith Emerson and ELP represented a musical crossroads; the confluence of rock, European classical music, American classical music (jazz), electronics, chamber-like group interplay, and pianistic virtuosity - synthesized into an organic whole. This was challenging, bold music, replete with new ideas about form, structure, orchestration - ambitious music that sought to examine larger existential questions about humanity (check out the lyrics on Karn Evil 9 or the Endless Enigma). I still remember the first time I heard Keith Emerson’s music. I was walking off of a soccer field after practice (at Midland, where I went to boarding school) when my ears first heard the musical explosion that was Tarkus; someone (I forget who, now) was blasting it from their stereo in their room. Like a siren song, the music demanded my attention and compelled me to listen through to the end of the 20 + minute suite. I knew my life was being changed as I was listening. I had heard (and loved) the Hammond B3 being played by Jimmy Smith, Charles Earland, Richard “Groove” Holmes, and Larry Young. But I had never heard it used in this context, where the language wasn’t exactly jazz, wasn’t exactly fusion, wasn’t exactly rock, but all three and much more. I had never heard the organ used like that, where it was an integral part of such a complex and layered composition. From then on, all I talked about was Emerson, Lake, and Palmer. I was 14 and this was 1971.

My friend at Midland (Russell Bond) and I would listen for hours to the four (by that time) ELP albums: the eponymous debut album, Emerson, Lake and Palmer, Tarkus, Pictures at an Exhibition, and Trilogy. Another explosion went off in my mind when I heard the piano solos of The Three Fates and Take a Pebble from the debut album, Infinite Space from Tarkus (one of the first songs I learned by ear), and the Fugue from Trilogy. It’s like a new door was opening to other possibilities of human expression - the same type of door that opened when I first heard Herbie Hancock, Paul Hindemith, The First Circle by Pat Metheny and Lyle Mays (decades later), when I first read Invisible Man by Ralph Ellison or 1984 by George Orwell. I wanted to walk through the door and experience all of the new exotic colors, textures, and landscapes that ELP had created. I’m still in that forest…
Later on, I went to the Community Schools (now the Colburn School) back in LA (Midland was in Los Olivos, now across the street from Neverland). I took theory class and classical piano lessons. I remember the piano teacher asked me what music I liked. I told him I wanted to play classical music like Keith Emerson. I got that same grin. I eventually graduated from USC as a composition major; I had GREAT teachers: Bob Linn, Donald Crockett, Morton Lauridsen, among others. I’ve had a rewarding career and up until two years ago, I’d met almost all of my musical heroes, except Miles. I say almost, because I hadn’t met Keith Emerson. One day, I saw that Elvis Schoenberg (a fantastic Los Angeles ensemble that does a music theatrical presentation of classical, rock and jazz pieces) was playing at Catalina’s. I somehow knew that Keith Emerson was a huge fan of theirs and would probably be there; I was right. Ross Wright, the founder of the group, noticed that I was in the audience and announced my name and Keith Emerson’s; I was honored to be mentioned in the same sentence as Emerson. After the show, I ran up to Keith in full “fanboy” mode and just told him over and over how much of an impact he has had on my life. I’d been waiting decades to do this. He was gracious and humble - just a gentle and beautiful person. In the cover picture, you can see that my smile is genuine. I gave him a copy of my latest (at the time) CD, Autumn: In Moving Pictures, and he wrote me a really nice complementary Facebook posting about how he dug it - I will treasure that message for the rest of my life.

Keith Emerson shot himself in the head on March 10, and I’m still having difficulty wrapping my mind around it. In a year where we have lost Pierre Boulez, Sir George Martin, Natalie Cole, David Bowie, Paul Bley, and Ernestine Anderson, Emerson’s death is all the more tragic because of the depression which caused him to take his own life. I keep reading that he was very sensitive and that the nerve damage in his hand was causing him great anxiety. That coupled with certain mean spirited reviews and comments about his work might have sent him over the edge. It’s incredibly sad to me that a towering and seminal musical figure such as Emerson, who acted so thoroughly, honorably, and beautifully on his unique musical gifts - resulting in the infinitely important work of bettering the planet through his music - would be so profoundly and negatively affected by the words of critics and other people who could not fathom, in their wildest dreams, what it means to do anything approaching what Emerson has done for the world. I’m sad that severe depression caused Emerson to see no other way to end his pain; we are all poorer for it. I’m sad that he was in that kind of pain, which according to Greg Lake, started way back around the late 70’s.

Lately, I’ve been trying to live by words in the song “Here’s to Life”. They go: “But there’s no ‘yes’ in ‘yesterday’, and who knows what tomorrow brings or takes away, as long as I’m still in the game, I want to play. For laughs, for life, for love.”


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2016)

My bass instructor's keyboardist, Kurt Schreitmueller, is a big time jazz man. This guy can play anything--classical, jazz, ragtime, blues, gospel, film scores--you name it. He's a serious pianist and composer. His biggest influence was Keith Emerson and he makes no bones about it. He mastered the keyboard by listening to Keith. He said for a time, he got away from all that ELP/Nice stuff when he became a jazz pianist but a couple of years ago he began incorporating some of Keith's themes into his playing as a tribute to his sensei. I don't know how he's taken Keith's death but I can guess. My instructor, who has played in jazz combos and orchestras for decades now loves Keith. He has the greatest respect for him and really loves the Nice because of how good Keith and Lee Jackson melded their sounds together. Lee does some stunning bass work on those classical pieces.

Keith was a virtual Paganini of the keyboard and we are fortunate in this day and age to leave to posterity a great body of his recorded work. I expect in the future, he will the standard by which keyboardists are measured. He already was, really. If you're a keyboard player and can do Keith, nobody questions your talent. But I think in the future he will be regarded as talented and important to music as Paganini.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2016)

What's funny is that Johnny Rotten singled out ELP as the reason punk became necessary because rock had become overblown and decadent and had grown away from its roots until it became a ridiculous spectacle and lost its original spirit. Punk was here to restore reason and the simple, unsophisticated energy groups as ELP had buried. Greg Lake certainly took it as an affront and has nothing nice to say about punk in return to this very day but Keith just shrugged and said that Mr. Lydon had a point and if he doesn't like ELP, that's no crime and he has a right to his feelings on the matter and that Keith himself liked punk. Some years later, Lydon and Emerson met one another and immediately became fast friends and remained so until the latter's untimely death. It just shows you what kind of person Keith was.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Good quality concert from the early days.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2016)

This is one of my favorite pictures of Keith. I hope he's found the peace that he didn't have in life.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2016)

For those criticize Keith's showmanship and abuse of his keyboards. remember too that Beethoven abused his pianos. In his time, the piano was a delicate wooden instrument until he came along and pounded on them so hard that they broke. And then he would complain bitterly to the manufacturers. They had to start making pianos with iron frames covered in wood to handle Beethoven's abuse. Both B and E gave the same reason for their abuse of their keyboards--just trying to get the most expression they can out of them.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Keith Emerson may have abused his keyboards by jumping on them or sticking daggers in them etc. but they still always worked next day. In fact, the treatment was usually reserved for just one old Hammond organ in particular, not the whole set-up. After the Who, the Move and Jimi Hendrix started the whole gear-smashing thing in the 60s someone had to do something a bit different. Besides, it was his property so what difference did it make? As Deep Purple's Ian Paice remarked when a journalist commented on his kicking his drum kit over: 'I bought it so I'll bloody well boot it.'


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Was there a consensus concerning the symbolism involved in smashing instruments, or was it just for show, a spectacle? Was it supposed to represent the emerging voice of the younger generation flipping the bird to the status quo, and conservative ideals, hypocrisy, conformity?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

starthrower said:


> Was there a consensus concerning the symbolism involved in smashing instruments, or was it just for show, a spectacle? Was it supposed to represent the emerging voice of the younger generation flipping the bird to the status quo, and conservative ideals, hypocrisy, conformity?


Great question. I always viewed it as being part of the musical presentation but also there is a great feeling of rebellion. Yet, as in riots where the people destroy their own neighborhoods, shouldn't the rock rebels rather than destroy rock instruments, destroy icons of the establishment they are against? So in that respect, the Who could have destroyed a grand piano or some orchestral instruments. So really it appears more to be a musical statement and wild display for notoriety. Or could it have been a statement of nihilism--here we just played some great music but it is meaningless and to demonstrate the meaninglessness of it we are destroying the instruments.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I didn't think of the nihilistic factor. Maybe there's something to that? But I was never impressed with this display of violence, even as a kid. Like you said, rioters should go to the wealthy neighborhoods and smash windows. Perhaps those belonging to the mayor's house? So maybe it's just a way to get publicity and attention.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this sad news. I bought Five Bridges when it came out on LP, then went back and got the earlier Nice albums. Then I followed ELP through all their albums.

I always get out "Nice" (the 2nd album) and play that fantastic intro to "Hang on to a Dream."

Keith Emerson was a fine musician and a good man.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

starthrower said:


> Was there a consensus concerning the symbolism involved in smashing instruments, or was it just for show, a spectacle? Was it supposed to represent the emerging voice of the younger generation flipping the bird to the status quo, and conservative ideals, hypocrisy, conformity?


ELP (or was it The Nice?) destroyed an American flag during a show, and for that reason Leonard Bernstein did not grant them their request to do a version of one of his songs.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

millionrainbows said:


> ELP (or was it The Nice?) destroyed an American flag during a show, and for that reason Leonard Bernstein did not grant them their request to do a version of one of his songs.


Apparently the Nice were playing Bernstein's _America_ when the flag was burnt. Although this was the late 60s and the Golden Age of political protest I can appreciate why Bernstein took offence. Probably just as well Emerson burnt the flag in London rather than in the US itself.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Here's a related article from the LA Weekly on RSI's.

This could effect some people on this forum.

*"Why We Need to Talk About Keith Emerson's Carpal Tunnel Syndrome"*

http://www.laweekly.com/music/why-we-need-to-talk-about-keith-emersons-carpal-tunnel-syndrome-6723079


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Simon Moon said:


> Here's a related article from the LA Weekly on RSI's.
> 
> This could effect some people on this forum.
> 
> ...


Good article! Musicians and other workers need to protect themselves by purchasing disability insurance. When someone suffers this type of injury, they need to stop working, get treatment, and give their body a rest. I'm going through it right now. I have a disc herniation in my back, so I got a note from the surgeon taking me out of work so I can heal my body. Wisely, I purchased disability insurance five years ago, so I can submit a claim and get paid while I'm out of work. I also saved up a bunch of money so I can live for a year without working.


----------



## HeadingSouth (Mar 18, 2016)

Very sad, I am a big fan of Mr. Emerson and am very saddened by not only his death, but the circumstances involved.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

HeadingSouth said:


> Very sad, I am a big fan of Mr. Emerson and am very saddened by not only his death, but the circumstances involved.


It's extremely tragic. It's unfortunate he had to suffer the mental and physical anguish, and was not able to work through this difficult time in his life. He will be missed by the millions of admireres who loved what he created for the world of music.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

starthrower said:


> It's extremely tragic. It's unfortunate he had to suffer the mental and physical anguish, and was not able to work through this difficult time in his life. He will be missed by the millions of admireres who loved what he created for the world of music.


It's really too bad that he couldn't have found himself doing more movie soundtracks.

I thought he did a great job on Dario Argento's "Inferno".


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Johnny Winter had to quit playing for a while because of carpal tunnel:



> The Hook: How have your health issues affected your guitar playing career?
> 
> Johnny Winter: I have Carpal Tunnel, and that really messed me up. I couldn't play for eight months. It was horrible. It's a long time, to come back from that.
> 
> ...


From a 2007 interview.

But from reading the article posted a few posts back, it is obvious that Keith suffered a far more severe case than Johnny did, if Johnny was recovered in 8 months.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

An all time favorite. So sad.
Thanks for all the great music sir.
RIP :angel:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2017)

[video]https://www.facebook.com/encorewat/videos/642583579259212/[/video]

For the one-year anniversary. Today, Keith's son, Aaron, would like all of his father's fans to remember him simply by raising a glass of their favorite beverage with a smile. He says the toast will be held today at 8 pm UK time (that's 3 pm for those of us on EST). That's it. Just raise a glass and remember him fondly. He stresses that it is not a time for sadness. I intend to do just that.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2017)

I hope you all raised a glass of something. To Keith!


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

It seems were mainly talking about dead people nowadays (RIP Keith). Or maybe I should put that differently: old, nearly dead or recently dead rockers - or jazzers - seem to get us going much more than the young and living. Maybe that is an effort to try and reconcile ourselves with our own incomprehensible near future. Or it's just thinking back to the great days of our adolescence. 

I have the same inclination often. Nevertheless I think we should focus on what's new and valuable in non-classical music more if we want ourselves and music to stay alive.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Casebearer said:


> Maybe that is an effort to try and reconcile ourselves with our own incomprehensible near future.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but westerners seem to have a very hard time with death. Let's face it, compared to much of the world that we've exploited, and billions living in poverty, we have it fairly easy and we don't want life to end. When I see comments to the tune of "very sad" or "that's terrible" about someone who lived a full life and died at 85 or 90, I scratch my head.

Of course it was different in Emerson's case. He suffered from depression and took his own life. But at many of these music forums, it's constant RIP threads because the baby boomers are now dying off. But if someone lived life the way they wanted, and they were true to themselves, I don't feel sad. They had a good run, and left something behind for the rest of us to cherish and enjoy.

As far as seeking out new music and current arists, I don't do a lot of it myself. I'm pretty saturated at this point. My house is bursting with music, so I'm not buying all the new releases. I'd rather hear these arists in person, but unfortunately, I don't live in an area where that's possible. This may change in the future, as I'm contemplating the idea of moving to the west coast. Eugene, Oregon to be exact. They do have a jazz club in that town, unlike here in Syracuse.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

starthrower said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but westerners seem to have a very hard time with death. Let's face it, compared to much of the world that we've exploited, and billions living in poverty, we have it fairly easy and we don't want life to end. When I see comments to the tune of "very sad" or "that's terrible" about someone who lived a full life and died at 85 or 90, I scratch my head.
> 
> Of course it was different in Emerson's case. He suffered from depression and took his own life. But at many of these music forums, it's constant RIP threads because the baby boomers are now dying off. But if someone lived life the way they wanted, and they were true to themselves, I don't feel sad. They had a good run, and left something behind for the rest of us to cherish and enjoy.
> 
> As far as seeking out new music and current arists, I don't do a lot of it myself. I'm pretty saturated at this point. My house is bursting with music, so I'm not buying all the new releases. I'd rather hear these arists in person, but unfortunately, I don't live in an area where that's possible. This may change in the future, as I'm contemplating the idea of moving to the west coast. Eugene, Oregon to be exact. They do have a jazz club in that town, unlike here in Syracuse.


I fully agree with you and I'm a spoiled westerner myself. Death is a horrible idea to me and I have very fond memories of many artists of my past but at the same time I'm aware of that and I try not to live in the past too much and scratch my head like you at all these outings of deep grief. Why are we so incapable of coping with death in all cases? Even with pets.

I'm no different but I'm not ready to accept it from my self and (try to) listen to new music and visit concerts often.


----------

